# Me, Robert A.M. Stephens, YIKES!



## Robert_Stephens

_Here yesterday, in Las Cruces NM, 2-10-2011, my other home in the US where I have an apartment, when I have to come home from in the field. I am normally in the Yucatan where I actually have a home there in Majahual._






_Me, in VEX, my beloved Jeep, not behaving--either of us......_






_Me, at NASA JPL last year, doing work on Opportunity and Spirit backups for motor configuration..........wow, he does work for NASA....I'll be_






_Me, again in VEX, last week here in Las Cruces, my new American home when not on travel....
_






_Vex in a ditch, demonstrating wheel travel_






_Me and VEX last fall up in Silver City, NM_






_In the jungles of the Mayan Yucatan, 2010, me, VEX, heading home to Majahual, Quintana Roo, Yucatan on the Caribbean coast. _

There, scary, but now you can see a face with the posts. 

Robert


----------



## Mini 14

Two words:

Dream Job

Very cool Robert......very cool indeed.

But make them buy you a 66 Bronco and ditch the Jeep


----------



## California Girl

Welcome, Robert.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Nice hat.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Mini 14 said:


> Two words:
> 
> Dream Job
> 
> Very cool Robert......very cool indeed.
> 
> But make them buy you a 66 Bronco and ditch the Jeep



Hey, great and thanks alot. Very kind.  Appreciated.

No on the Bronco. This is my 46th year of Jeeps, and VEX is number 26.  He has 1,450,760 miles on his 5th engine-restored as a total. I've had him now for 20 years and stuck with this one.  He has been to Asia, Mongolia, all of Central and South America clear down to Terra de Fuego, at the bottom of the world, and even has been in Mali Empire, Timbuktu, Central Africa.

I've been a Jeep nut since 11 years old and driving my dad's 1943 military Jeep on the ranch in Montana where I grew up. Typical ranch kid.

Keep on Jeepin'!!

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Skull Pilot said:


> Nice hat.



Haha.  Oddly, most all Archaeologists have been wearing a brown fedora since 1902. Indiana Jones copied the style for the movies. And that hat was a gift from Harrison Ford, as he has one of my NASA paintings he bought.

Thank you,

Robert


----------



## Mini 14

Robert_Stephens said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Dream Job
> 
> Very cool Robert......very cool indeed.
> 
> But make them buy you a 66 Bronco and ditch the Jeep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, great and thanks alot. Very kind.  Appreciated.
> 
> No on the Bronco. This is my 46th year of Jeeps, and VEX is number 26.  He has 1,450,760 miles on his 5th engine-restored as a total. I've had him now for 20 years and stuck with this one.  He has been to Asia, Mongolia, all of Central and South America clear down to Terra de Fuego, at the bottom of the world, and even has been in Mali Empire, Timbuktu, Central Africa.
> 
> I've been a Jeep nut since 11 years old and driving my dad's 1943 military Jeep on the ranch in Montana where I grew up. Typical ranch kid.
> 
> Keep on Jeepin'!!
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


I knew this was coming, but being a Bronco guy, I had to take the easy shot. Its actually a very cool Jeep (I will kill you if you tell any of my friends I said that). The wheel travel is very nice!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

From one Robert to another, welcome to the board.

I've already seen that you are a valuable addition. Keep up the good fight.


----------



## Mini 14

Robert_Stephens said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.  Oddly, most all Archaeologists have been wearing a brown fedora since 1902. Indiana Jones copied the style for the movies. And that hat was a gift from Harrison Ford, as he has one of my NASA paintings he bought.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


Who makes that hat? I've been looking for "a real one" for years, but the ones I like either aren't fitted, or cheaply made. That is a nice hat!


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Mini 14 said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Dream Job
> 
> Very cool Robert......very cool indeed.
> 
> But make them buy you a 66 Bronco and ditch the Jeep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, great and thanks alot. Very kind.  Appreciated.
> 
> No on the Bronco. This is my 46th year of Jeeps, and VEX is number 26.  He has 1,450,760 miles on his 5th engine-restored as a total. I've had him now for 20 years and stuck with this one.  He has been to Asia, Mongolia, all of Central and South America clear down to Terra de Fuego, at the bottom of the world, and even has been in Mali Empire, Timbuktu, Central Africa.
> 
> I've been a Jeep nut since 11 years old and driving my dad's 1943 military Jeep on the ranch in Montana where I grew up. Typical ranch kid.
> 
> Keep on Jeepin'!!
> 
> Robert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew this was coming, but being a Bronco guy, I had to take the easy shot. Its actually a very cool Jeep (I will kill you if you tell any of my friends I said that). The wheel travel is very nice!
Click to expand...



Hahahahhahha--what a cool reply. Ok, I will not tell. The ARB air lockers and the 4:1 in the Dana 300 transfer case and the 12,000 lb. winches front and rear, make it the baddest Jeep I've ever had. Thanks for the understanding............hahahahaha--love it!

_I won't tell!_

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Mini 14 said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.  Oddly, most all Archaeologists have been wearing a brown fedora since 1902. Indiana Jones copied the style for the movies. And that hat was a gift from Harrison Ford, as he has one of my NASA paintings he bought.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Robert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who makes that hat? I've been looking for "a real one" for years, but the ones I like either aren't fitted, or cheaply made. That is a nice hat!
Click to expand...


Steve Delk, at Adventure Bilt Hats, hatter for IJ4 and a good friend. He makes  the Raiders fedora, which is like mine, and any of the ones in the other movies series as well. Mention me.

http://www.adventurebilthats.com/

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Rat in the Hat said:


> From one Robert to another, welcome to the board.
> 
> I've already seen that you are a valuable addition. Keep up the good fight.



Thank you so much. Great place and very good data here.  Compliment most appreciated. 

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

And here is my Jeep and matching 1944 Army Jeep Trailer. 











And here is the rear view of VEX with the rear 12,000 lb. winch setup and the can/tire rack I welded up for it.  I like gluing metal together, so did all mechanical and weld up work myself.

Robert


----------



## Madeline

What a Renaissance man you are, Robert.  Pleasure to make your acquaintance.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Madeline said:


> What a Renaissance man you are, Robert.  Pleasure to make your acquaintance.




Thank you sweetheart.  Much appreciated. Very kind indeed. _Kiss!_

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Me, roasting peppers for my new salsa last week, 2-1-2011.  I love to cook. 






Robert


----------



## Madeline

You could stand some fattening up there, Robert.  I make a mean zucchini bread, LOL.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Mini 14 said:


> Two words:
> 
> Dream Job
> 
> Very cool Robert......very cool indeed.
> 
> But make them buy you a 66 Bronco and ditch the Jeep





Uncle Ted approves of this post!


----------



## daveman

Cool!  A





Impressive life, Robert.  Welcome!


----------



## Zoom-boing

You are very fine. . . . very fine indeed.  

Welcome.


----------



## xsited1

Welcome.  If I wasn't straight, I'd hook up with you just to drive your Jeep.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Robert_Stephens said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.  Oddly, most all Archaeologists have been wearing a brown fedora since 1902. Indiana Jones copied the style for the movies. And that hat was a gift from Harrison Ford, as he has one of my NASA paintings he bought.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


I wish the fedora would make a comeback.


----------



## peach174

Welcome Mr. Stephens,
Look forward to discussions of newest archeology finds you may want to share.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I could have done without the shirtless photo


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

xsited1 said:


> Welcome.  If I wasn't straight, I'd hook up with you just to drive your Jeep.





Hahaha


----------



## HUGGY

Robert_Stephens said:


> And here is my Jeep and matching 1944 Army Jeep Trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the rear view of VEX with the rear 12,000 lb. winch setup and the can/tire rack I welded up for it.  I like gluing metal together, so did all mechanical and weld up work myself.
> 
> Robert



Winches front AND rear!  Very cool!  Welcome!


----------



## Mad Scientist

Welcome to the board RAMS.

http://www.ufowatchdog.com/robert_stephens.htm


----------



## syrenn

Woohoo...a starman! 

welcome to the board.


----------



## Truthmatters

Welcome


----------



## Ropey

It's nice to have your own introduction thread so we can all come around and welcome you.  






Welcome.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

xsited1 said:


> Welcome.  If I wasn't straight, I'd hook up with you just to drive your Jeep.




Hahahahahahahahahah--love it!  What a post. Too cool.

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

THANK YOU ALL YOU DEAR PEOPLE HERE-- and yes, I am "yelling!"  Very very kind from you all, and I am most thankful as this is such a fun, coherent, good place. What a refresher. Most kind.

From my heart!

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

HUGGY said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my Jeep and matching 1944 Army Jeep Trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the rear view of VEX with the rear 12,000 lb. winch setup and the can/tire rack I welded up for it.  I like gluing metal together, so did all mechanical and weld up work myself.
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winches front AND rear!  Very cool!  Welcome!
Click to expand...


Thank you so much.  Well, there is a story about the twin winches an all, since there is no other Jeep on the planet quite like this, its actually far less "cool" than one imagines.

Ok, about 30 years ago, I went for a period of getting so totally stuck that it was hopeless, and I am so stupid at times I get myself constantly in some sort of a jam, still do. So, I studied my Jeep, 11 Jeeps back from VEX, and I was so buried it took me a week to get out, down in Bolivia. 

So, like everyone else, I had and did mount one winch on the front.  However, during that most severe stuck in South America, it dawned on me (duh!), that the front mounted winch was actually for everything-everyone else. That rarely, if never, did I want to winch myself deeper into my normal fuckups. 

So, I got the very amazing epiphany, duh, to mount some sort of winch on _the back of my Jeep_. Well no shit.........NASA-boy engineering stuff kicked in and I thought logically.....

I did it, and was never stuck. Then, I decided, with the larger and larger alternators and running 2 1000 amp batteries, go with the biggest winches there was available. And thus, By the time VEX came on line as my main ride, 20 years ago this month, I went with 12,000 lb. winches front and rear.

And, since, I have _never_ been stuck whereby I could not get out, even in places like this below, doing this sort of stupid shit:






Thus, the winch on the front is for everything and everyone else. The one on the back is for ME!.

Thank you for your good words.

Robert


----------



## npl_dk

That is a nice jeep, but what's that waterfall pic though? Is it a photo-chop joke, or are you seriously trying to pass it off as real?


----------



## Liability

Two words:

 Indiana Fucking Jones.

(I lost count.)


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## HUGGY

npl_dk said:


> That is a nice jeep, but what's that waterfall pic though? Is it a photo-chop joke, or are you seriously trying to pass it off as real?



There are plenty of places like that out in the mountains.  It appears to me from some of the evidence on the peripherals that a crude bridge has been washed out. Happens all the time after heavy rain or snow melt off.  If it was me I would have run my cable across first and winched over the rocks.  That is if he had a remote he could operate inside the cab.  There are some really cool remotes that operate high amp 12volt systems.  I have installed a few of them on yachts to operate bow and stern thrusters.


----------



## npl_dk

i'm raising the flag...


----------



## Sheldon

That Jeep is pretty badass. Glad to have you at the USMB... even if you really are a white-shoe CIA psyops disinfo schill for the Globalist Banksters.


----------



## MaggieMae

Welcome, Robert. I've already read some of your contributions and I'm fascinated with your knowledge. You've received a goodly number of "nice" hellos here, but if you venture into politics, you'll find that can change in a heartbeat. Hope you have a strong one!


----------



## HUGGY

npl_dk said:


> i'm raising the flag...



You are an idiot.  I worked at a place for three years that restored old Land Rovers to show room quality.  My specialty of the half dozen guys in that shop was transmissions to the tires...ALL the running gear.  We won several best of shows in the NW car shows.  Many of our rigs were purchased by celebrities, Hank Williams Jr..Billy Joel..etc...  Our company participated in many off road treks and climbs also.  The picture shown by Mr Stephans is not un typical of what theses rigs are capable of.  

While I am on the subject I would recommend a product out of Australia called AirLoc differential locks.  You can automatically lock up your front or rear differential from inside the cab which dramatically increased traction in certain off road conditions...especially like the one pictured where one of your wheels is off of the surface.  They operate on air pressure from a small air pump under the hood through air lines into the diffs that slide a plate locking the gears making the axle posi-traction.


----------



## npl_dk

HUGGY said:


> npl_dk said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm raising the flag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.  I worked at a place for three years that restored old Land Rovers to show room quality.  My specialty of the half dozen guys in that shop was transmissions to the tires...ALL the running gear.  We won several best of shows in the NW car shows.  Many of our rigs were purchased by celebrities, Hank Williams Jr..Billy Joel..etc...  Our company participated in many off road treks and climbs also.  The picture shown by Mr Stephans is not un typical of what theses rigs are capable of.
> 
> While I am on the subject I would recommend a product out of Australia called AirLoc differential locks.  You can automatically lock up your front or rear differential from inside the cab which dramatically increased traction in certain off road conditions...especially like the one pictured where one of your wheels is off of the surface.  They operate on air pressure from a small air pump under the hood through air lines into the diffs that slide a plate locking the planetary gears making the axle posi-traction.
Click to expand...


sorry for being unclear, that B.S. flag was not directed at you it was directed at mr. stephens. this B.S. artist (no pun intended) has plastered himself all across the internet, and has quite a colorful reputation.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Interesting.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

http://web.archive.org/web/20040803041547/http://www.behold-the-rage.com/
http://web.archive.org/web/20041231111327/http://www.behold-the-rage.com/index.html
http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://behold-the-rage.com


----------



## Robert_Stephens

HUGGY said:


> npl_dk said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm raising the flag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.  I worked at a place for three years that restored old Land Rovers to show room quality.  My specialty of the half dozen guys in that shop was transmissions to the tires...ALL the running gear.  We won several best of shows in the NW car shows.  Many of our rigs were purchased by celebrities, Hank Williams Jr..Billy Joel..etc...  Our company participated in many off road treks and climbs also.  The picture shown by Mr Stephans is not un typical of what theses rigs are capable of.
> 
> While I am on the subject I would recommend a product out of Australia called AirLoc differential locks.  You can automatically lock up your front or rear differential from inside the cab which dramatically increased traction in certain off road conditions...especially like the one pictured where one of your wheels is off of the surface.  They operate on air pressure from a small air pump under the hood through air lines into the diffs that slide a plate locking the gears making the axle posi-traction.
Click to expand...


Cloudless, like everything else.

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

npl_dk said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> npl_dk said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm raising the flag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.  I worked at a place for three years that restored old Land Rovers to show room quality.  My specialty of the half dozen guys in that shop was transmissions to the tires...ALL the running gear.  We won several best of shows in the NW car shows.  Many of our rigs were purchased by celebrities, Hank Williams Jr..Billy Joel..etc...  Our company participated in many off road treks and climbs also.  The picture shown by Mr Stephans is not un typical of what theses rigs are capable of.
> 
> While I am on the subject I would recommend a product out of Australia called AirLoc differential locks.  You can automatically lock up your front or rear differential from inside the cab which dramatically increased traction in certain off road conditions...especially like the one pictured where one of your wheels is off of the surface.  They operate on air pressure from a small air pump under the hood through air lines into the diffs that slide a plate locking the planetary gears making the axle posi-traction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry for being unclear, that B.S. flag was not directed at you it was directed at mr. stephens. this B.S. artist (no pun intended) has plastered himself all across the internet, and has quite a colorful reputation.
Click to expand...


Cloudless, like all.

Robert


----------



## HUGGY

Robert_Stephens said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> npl_dk said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm raising the flag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.  I worked at a place for three years that restored old Land Rovers to show room quality.  My specialty of the half dozen guys in that shop was transmissions to the tires...ALL the running gear.  We won several best of shows in the NW car shows.  Many of our rigs were purchased by celebrities, Hank Williams Jr..Billy Joel..etc...  Our company participated in many off road treks and climbs also.  The picture shown by Mr Stephans is not un typical of what theses rigs are capable of.
> 
> While I am on the subject I would recommend a product out of Australia called AirLoc differential locks.  You can automatically lock up your front or rear differential from inside the cab which dramatically increased traction in certain off road conditions...especially like the one pictured where one of your wheels is off of the surface.  They operate on air pressure from a small air pump under the hood through air lines into the diffs that slide a plate locking the gears making the axle posi-traction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cloudless, like everything else.
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


Clear here!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

You aint a rocket scientist nor an astrophysicist .

Site Contents: About the Artist

Robert A.M. Stephens is a professional artist, painting full time since May of 1977. Winning an art scholarship at age 14 sent him to the University California at Davis.There he was told he would never be an artist since he preferred to paint realistically. He agreed with their dissent since he hated the abstract, subjective creations popular during that period of the mid 60's, thus surrendering the scholarship. From that point he was determined to become a professional artist and decided to teach himself somehow. It took him 11 more years before he could launch his career as an easel painter and fine artist in plein-aire works professionally.

A 5 time Smithsonian (SITES) alumni in conjunction with NASA, and with work in collections, museums, and academies worldwide, he has proved UCD's art department they may have been a little hasty.

The image archive at this site is a collection both digital and oil on canvas/panel, that have been executed and sold or is for sale in current inventory as indicated in each image page. The artist is currently represented by the Hanson Trust, Inc., Gig Harbor, WA, USA. The Agent Provocateur can be reached at: Percheron74@comcast.net or,

http://web.archive.org/web/20040803041547/http://www.behold-the-rage.com/
http://web.archive.org/web/20041231111327/http://www.behold-the-rage.com/index.html
Internet Archive Wayback Machine

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3342869-post93.html

Yikes indeed.


----------



## Liability

Mr.Fitnah said:


> You aint a rocket scientist nor an astrophysicist .
> 
> Site Contents: About the Artist
> 
> Robert A.M. Stephens is a professional artist, painting full time since May of 1977. Winning an art scholarship at age 14 sent him to the University California at Davis.There he was told he would never be an artist since he preferred to paint realistically. He agreed with their dissent since he hated the abstract, subjective creations popular during that period of the mid 60's, thus surrendering the scholarship. From that point he was determined to become a professional artist and decided to teach himself somehow. It took him 11 more years before he could launch his career as an easel painter and fine artist in plein-aire works professionally.
> 
> A 5 time Smithsonian (SITES) alumni in conjunction with NASA, and with work in collections, museums, and academies worldwide, he has proved UCD's art department they may have been a little hasty.
> 
> The image archive at this site is a collection both digital and oil on canvas/panel, that have been executed and sold or is for sale in current inventory as indicated in each image page. The artist is currently represented by the Hanson Trust, Inc., Gig Harbor, WA, USA. The Agent Provocateur can be reached at: Percheron74@comcast.net or,
> 
> The Art Of Robert A.M. Stephens-Behold The Heart
> The Art Of Robert A.M. Stephens-Behold The Heart
> Internet Archive Wayback Machine
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3342869-post93.html
> 
> Yikes indeed.





I enjoyed the show.  Indiana Fucking Jones, indeed.  Another fictional adventurer.


----------



## Liability

Vaguely familiar, somehow.  

Found at:  
Robert, Page 2


----------



## Ropey

Liability said:


> Vaguely familiar, somehow.
> 
> Found at:
> Robert, Page 2




Account Suspended

Some other information.

http://204.74.214.194/forum1/message472752/pg1

RAMS = Robert A M Stephens.

Good reading. Arguable case but...


----------



## Liability

Ropey said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaguely familiar, somehow.
> 
> Found at:
> Robert, Page 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Account Suspended
Click to expand...


Robert, Page 2

The archive is still up.  The Behold the Rage one appears to be gone-ski.

Too bad, overall.  I kinda liked the NASA stuff.  

In any event, it's funny to see a scamster like Robert A.M. Stephens seems to be abusing a scamster like the always gullible conspiracy lover, Terral G.L. Fubar.


----------



## Ropey

Some other information.

Will The Lady w/Cancer, Please Call Me: Robert A.M. Stephens

RAMS = Robert A M Stephens.

Good reading. Arguable case but...


----------



## MaggieMae

Too bad. This guy seemed like he would be a wealth of information, and maybe he is. Unfortunately, his photo shoot of self raised enough red flags for others to take a second look. It's hard to remain credible when you're an over-the-top narcissist first.


----------



## Sallow

Robert_Stephens said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Dream Job
> 
> Very cool Robert......very cool indeed.
> 
> But make them buy you a 66 Bronco and ditch the Jeep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, great and thanks alot. Very kind.  Appreciated.
> 
> No on the Bronco. This is my 46th year of Jeeps, and VEX is number 26.  He has 1,450,760 miles on his 5th engine-restored as a total. I've had him now for 20 years and stuck with this one.  He has been to Asia, Mongolia, all of Central and South America clear down to Terra de Fuego, at the bottom of the world, and even has been in Mali Empire, Timbuktu, Central Africa.
> 
> I've been a Jeep nut since 11 years old and driving my dad's 1943 military Jeep on the ranch in Montana where I grew up. Typical ranch kid.
> 
> Keep on Jeepin'!!
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


Well now the cat is out of the bag..

Welcome.

I really do think you have to be careful on political boards. I've seen other people lose their jobs because of this.


----------



## Trajan

ever run into a guy named Earnest at Moab?  

oh and welcome aboard.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Robert_Stephens said:


> Thus, the winch on the front is for everything and everyone else. The one on the back is for ME!.
> 
> Thank you for your good words.
> 
> Robert


ImpulseAdventure - JPEGsnoop - JPEG Decoding Utility

Based on the analysis of compression characteristics and EXIF metadata:

  ASSESSMENT: Class 1 - Image is processed/edited

  This may be a new software editor for the database.
  If this file is processed, and editor doesn't appear in list above,
  PLEASE ADD TO DATABASE with [Tools->Add Camera to DB]


----------



## Mad Scientist

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, the winch on the front is for everything and everyone else. The one on the back is for ME!.
> 
> Thank you for your good words.
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> ImpulseAdventure - JPEGsnoop - JPEG Decoding Utility
> 
> Based on the analysis of compression characteristics and EXIF metadata:
> 
> ASSESSMENT: Class 1 - Image is processed/edited
> 
> This may be a new software editor for the database.
> If this file is processed, and editor doesn't appear in list above,
> PLEASE ADD TO DATABASE with [Tools->Add Camera to DB]
Click to expand...

Would just resizing the pic also mean that it has been "processed or edited"? But here *is* an accompanying photo from him that shows the Jeep in a different location but *in the exact same position*.

Another interesting thing I've found about the pics he posts is that they have an incredibly long names like "1232132_3213213213_7843725439_547328547382.jpeg" which make me suspect they come a source other than himself. (Most people name their own pics as Pic01, Pic02 or something like that) But when you put the image into TinEye.com it comes back as unique.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Mr.Fitnah*
> You aint a rocket scientist nor an astrophysicist.



The guy is desperate to be associated with NASA, to have the word NASA added to his curriculum.


----------



## José

*Robert A.M. Stephens
Jet Propulsion Lab, NASA*
(Garbage man, recently promoted to janitor)


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

José;3368001 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *Mr.Fitnah*
> You aint a rocket scientist nor an astrophysicist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is desperate to be associated with NASA, to have the word NASA added to his curriculum.
Click to expand...


We are waiting for Conformation about his NASA trip to the NASCA line in Peru
There was nothing in the NASA budget about it.


----------



## BS.Detector

Robert_Stephens said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.  Oddly, most all Archaeologists have been wearing a brown fedora since 1902. Indiana Jones copied the style for the movies. And that hat was a gift from Harrison Ford, as he has one of my NASA paintings he bought.
> 
> Thank you,
> Robert
Click to expand...


Yet again, Stephens, you have pushed the BS envelope far beyond the norm.
The hat was no gift from Harrison Ford - I was around when you were peddling the website you got it from, and there was no mention of Harrison Ford. Please show some proof.... yeah I thought not.


----------



## Ringel05

BS.Detector said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.  Oddly, most all Archaeologists have been wearing a brown fedora since 1902. Indiana Jones copied the style for the movies. And that hat was a gift from Harrison Ford, as he has one of my NASA paintings he bought.
> 
> Thank you,
> Robert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet again, Stephens, you have pushed the BS envelope far beyond the norm.
> The hat was no gift from Harrison Ford - I was around when you were peddling the website you got it from, and there was no mention of Harrison Ford. Please show some proof.... yeah I thought not.
Click to expand...


Are you his stalker?


----------



## HUGGY

BS.Detector said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.  Oddly, most all Archaeologists have been wearing a brown fedora since 1902. Indiana Jones copied the style for the movies. And that hat was a gift from Harrison Ford, as he has one of my NASA paintings he bought.
> 
> Thank you,
> Robert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet again, Stephens, you have pushed the BS envelope far beyond the norm.
> The hat was no gift from Harrison Ford - I was around when you were peddling the website you got it from, and there was no mention of Harrison Ford. Please show some proof.... yeah I thought not.
Click to expand...


Dude....You are bringing up a year old thread over a hat?  Who is beyond the norm again?


----------



## Two Thumbs

BS.Detector said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.  Oddly, most all Archaeologists have been wearing a brown fedora since 1902. Indiana Jones copied the style for the movies. And that hat was a gift from Harrison Ford, as he has one of my NASA paintings he bought.
> 
> Thank you,
> Robert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet again, Stephens, you have pushed the BS envelope far beyond the norm.
> The hat was no gift from Harrison Ford - I was around when you were peddling the website you got it from, and there was no mention of Harrison Ford. Please show some proof.... yeah I thought not.
Click to expand...


Negged for being such a tool.

Seriously, get a fucking life.


----------



## Mad Scientist

RAMS has been posting his B.S. stories in numerous boards all over the interwebs, just Google his name. Some of you here believe him, have a non-sexual "man crush" on him and *run* to his defense.

I have no problem with anyone who calls him on it.


----------



## waltky

Hey Bob, welcome to the board...

... Uncle Ferd wantin' to know `bout dat A.M in yer name...

... do ya go by the nickname Radio...

... or is ya a mornin' person?


----------



## Ringel05

Mad Scientist said:


> RAMS has been posting his B.S. stories in numerous boards all over the interwebs, just Google his name. Some of you here believe him, have a non-sexual "man crush" on him and *run* to his defense.
> 
> I have no problem with anyone who calls him on it.



In a year old thread?  On a board I don't think he even posts on any more?  
That's not calling him out, that's obsessive.


----------



## freedombecki

Welcome to USMB, Robert. Hope you have a great time at the boards.


----------



## HUGGY

freedombecki said:


> Welcome to USMB, Robert. Hope you have a great time at the boards.



Fashionably late much?


----------



## freedombecki

HUGGY said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, Robert. Hope you have a great time at the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fashionably late much?
Click to expand...

<blinking and blinking>


----------



## Ernie S.

Interesting!



> Robert A.M. Stephens Exposed as a Fraud
> 
> I have recently done a fairly thorough investigation into the
> claims made by Robert A.M. Stephens. Borderland Sciences'
> association with Mr. Stephens began after he emailed me about
> information I had posted to my website concerning the December
> 7th Landing. Some of the information Mr. Stephens was presenting
> seemed very interesting (although unverifiable) and I asked him
> if he would like us to put up a webpage for him.
> 
> After the December 30th, 1998 guest appearance by Mr. Stephens
> on the Art Bell show, many (including myself) started to
> question Mr. Stephens credibility.
> 
> The following is a report of my investigation on Mr. Robert A.M.
> Stephens.


----------



## Ringel05

Ernie S. said:


> Interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert A.M. Stephens Exposed as a Fraud
> 
> I have recently done a fairly thorough investigation into the
> claims made by Robert A.M. Stephens. Borderland Sciences'
> association with Mr. Stephens began after he emailed me about
> information I had posted to my website concerning the December
> 7th Landing. Some of the information Mr. Stephens was presenting
> seemed very interesting (although unverifiable) and I asked him
> if he would like us to put up a webpage for him.
> 
> After the December 30th, 1998 guest appearance by Mr. Stephens
> on the Art Bell show, many (including myself) started to
> question Mr. Stephens credibility.
> 
> The following is a report of my investigation on Mr. Robert A.M.
> Stephens.
Click to expand...


----------



## Liability

But it IS a nice hat.


----------



## scott

I just wanted to say 'hi' to those of you who would like to help bring about the defeat of Obama. I started a website where I am posting political artwork that will help show why Obama should not be re-elected. I know that I can not do this by myself and that it is expecting a lot. If we take the message of what is WRONG with OBAMA, each day until the election, we will be able to effect change. I plan to post new artwork each week until election day.  With your help, it  will take a political punch at Obama and his chances to be re-elected. Political artwork has been used through out history. The colonial patriots use it to create opposition to the King and brought about a revolution that won our Liberty. "Change" is now up to us and is in the hands of the voters. Please check out the site; *XXXX-You need 16 posts to post a link*[/url] . If you like it, please tell others. The young shepherd boy, David, accomplished a great feat with only a stone. Lets create an avalanche of opposition to Obama's re-election!


----------



## Robert_Stephens

waltky said:


> Hey Bob, welcome to the board...
> 
> ... Uncle Ferd wantin' to know `bout dat A.M in yer name...
> 
> ... do ya go by the nickname Radio...
> 
> ... or is ya a mornin' person?




Hey, good to see ya. The full name is:

*Robert Allen Marion Stephens*

At work they just call me Bob, or Indy.....

Hope all is well,

Robert


----------



## Liability

Robert_Stephens said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bob, welcome to the board...
> 
> ... Uncle Ferd wantin' to know `bout dat A.M in yer name...
> 
> ... do ya go by the nickname Radio...
> 
> ... or is ya a mornin' person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, good to see ya. The full name is:
> 
> *Robert Allen Marion Stephens*
> 
> At work they just call me Bob, or Indy.....
> 
> Hope all is well,
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


But he prefers RAMS.

And long walks on the beach, holding his own hands.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

True, the RAMS is easier as I have to fill out so many forms in terminals and it works good for nation entry and check points.  Once the full name is scanned, RAMS works for the rest.

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Hey Liability,

Since the fake NASA guy stuff has been cleared up, hopefully, can I delete the fake guy stuff, as I have a signature I want to use here?

Glad your Republican.

Robert


----------



## Liability

Robert_Stephens said:


> Hey Liability,
> 
> Since the fake NASA guy stuff has been cleared up, hopefully, can I delete the fake guy stuff, as I have a signature I want to use here?
> 
> Glad your Republican.
> 
> Robert



No.

Fake NASA is your new name.

And yes, my permission IS, in fact, required.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Excellent and hope you liked some of the FB photo montage. All is good. I am glad we are on the same page for Constitutional Federal Republic. 

All is good in that the beauty of our system is we can rage at the difference, and yet shed our blood as one in the name of freedom.  This has been a wonderful experiment but the debt is going to kill us all......

Hat (Fedora) is tipped.

Robert


----------



## Mad Scientist

Same old RAMS, same old lies.

So RAMS, you *never did* explain how the Moon doesn't rotate (as you claimed on another board). And when you said the Hubble Space Telescope can rotate back and look at the earth, *THAT* was just pure bullshit.

Oh and Ladies, no matter how charming you think RAMS may be, don't send RAMS pictures of yourself as one former USMB lady did, and now *really* regrets it.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Charlie Sheen aint got nothin' on RAMS:


> Did CS learn indigenous south American languages by living in the rain forest?
> Did CS trade a painting for Indiana Jone's real hat?
> Did CS put together the space program for NASA?
> Did CS drive a Jeep across Niagara Falls?
> CS has nasty hookers, Rams has fine-ass booty calls all over the planet.
> Does CS have 1.5 million miles on his car?
> CS may have tiger blood, but Rams killed a tiger in indo-china during an archaeological expedition.
> Is CS a world renown martial artist?
> Did CS get sued by Art Bell for millions of dollars?
> Other than in that movie with the peoples legs that fold backward, has  CS worked with the government on clandestine UFO investigations?
> Does CS know the cure for cancer?
> Did CS find lost pyramids on the Yucatan Peninsula?
> Does CS kill animals with his bear hands and wear their fur?
> Were CS parents and grand parents war heros?
> Does CS have a 171 IQ?


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Careful with some of that.

Robert


----------



## Mad Scientist

Robert_Stephens said:


> Careful with some of that.
> 
> Robert


Or what? You gonna' hit me with yer' "Revolver Shackles"?


----------



## Outback

Mad Scientist said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Careful with some of that.
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> Or what? You gonna' hit me with yer' "Revolver Shackles"?
Click to expand...


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Careful with some of that.
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> Or what? You gonna' hit me with yer' "Revolver Shackles"?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







you ARE catching on!!!!


----------



## bitterlyclingin

Would the extendawheel jeep work for that mission to Mecca? From someone who in his youth had his very own hands on turn with the Moon Suits worn by Aldrin and Armstrong, the life support sytem for the Apollo Command Module, the Life Support System for the Lunar Lander, the Life Support System for the Manned Orbiting laboratory.
Someday we'll have a visionary in charge again who realizes the value of going "Where no man has ever gone before" unleashing America, once more in the footsteps originally taken by Scott, Amundsen, Perry, Shackleton, the Wright Bros, Yeager, Glenn, Lovell, Grissom, White, Chaffee. When the news came over the loudspeaker that night about the fire on Apollo One, everything stopped. It was almost as if hundreds of men had gotten momentarily ill, simultaneously.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

bitterlyclingin said:


> Would the extendawheel jeep work for that mission to Mecca? From someone who in his youth had his very own hands on turn with the Moon Suits worn by Aldrin and Armstrong, the life support sytem for the Apollo Command Module, the Life Support System for the Lunar Lander, the Life Support System for the Manned Orbiting laboratory.
> Someday we'll have a visionary in charge again who realizes the value of going "Where no man has ever gone before" unleashing America, once more in the footsteps originally taken by Scott, Amundsen, Perry, Shackleton, the Wright Bros, Yeager, Glenn, Lovell, Grissom, White, Chaffee. When the news came over the loudspeaker that night about the fire on Apollo One, everything stopped. It was almost as if hundreds of men had gotten momentarily ill, simultaneously.



Superb post, wow, hat is tipped. I was in my senior year in HS when we hit and landed on the moon.  I was floored as the next few years passed and we stopped at Apollo 17.  And then, never went back. 

I was amazed then and now, 40 plus years later. Sad to stop the dream and the vision.

We will go back, but its going to be awhile.  And yes, Apollo 1 stopped it all for the time being. 

Great data on your quick bio data.  Wow and wow again.

Thank you,

Robert


----------



## catzmeow

Why is this board such a hub for lunatics?


----------



## Outback

catzmeow said:


> Why is this board such a hub for lunatics?



You've been here a lot longer than me.  You tell me huh?


----------



## catzmeow

Outback said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this board such a hub for lunatics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been here a lot longer than me.  You tell me huh?
Click to expand...


If I had the answer, I wouldn't be asking the question.  We have more than our fair share.


----------



## Outback

catzmeow said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this board such a hub for lunatics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been here a lot longer than me.  You tell me huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I had the answer, I wouldn't be asking the question.  We have more than our fair share.
Click to expand...


Aw, she'll be apples catzmeow. There's nuts in every forum I belong to although they're not given the free reign that they get here.  In one forum we say, "Out the door in four."


----------



## catzmeow

Outback said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've been here a lot longer than me.  You tell me huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had the answer, I wouldn't be asking the question.  We have more than our fair share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw, she'll be apples catzmeow. There's nuts in every forum I belong to although they're not given the free reign that they get here.  In one forum we say, "Out the door in four."
Click to expand...


I think that's one of the things I like about this forum.  They stick around here longer, so we get to enjoy them more.


----------



## Outback

catzmeow said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had the answer, I wouldn't be asking the question.  We have more than our fair share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, she'll be apples catzmeow. There's nuts in every forum I belong to although they're not given the free reign that they get here.  In one forum we say, "Out the door in four."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that's one of the things I like about this forum.  They stick around here longer, so we get to enjoy them more.
Click to expand...





Yeah, that's why I'm sticking around.  More ergs per arggghhh.


----------



## BS.Detector

Mad Scientist said:


> Charlie Sheen aint got nothin' on RAMS:
> 
> 
> 
> Did CS learn indigenous south American languages by living in the rain forest?
> Did CS trade a painting for Indiana Jone's real hat?
> Did CS put together the space program for NASA?
> Did CS drive a Jeep across Niagara Falls?
> CS has nasty hookers, Rams has fine-ass booty calls all over the planet.
> Does CS have 1.5 million miles on his car?
> CS may have tiger blood, but Rams killed a tiger in indo-china during an archaeological expedition.
> Is CS a world renown martial artist?
> Did CS get sued by Art Bell for millions of dollars?
> Other than in that movie with the peoples legs that fold backward, has  CS worked with the government on clandestine UFO investigations?
> Does CS know the cure for cancer?
> Did CS find lost pyramids on the Yucatan Peninsula?
> Does CS kill animals with his bear hands and wear their fur?
> Were CS parents and grand parents war heros?
> Does CS have a 171 IQ?
Click to expand...


Wow, I have heard only about 1/2 of those Ramsian-Spun-Tales.
What a pant-load. I love this one, on his Facebook:
*"UCD California- BS
Class of 1974 · Aerospace Dynamic Failure Assesment"*

Right.... I think the "- BS" sums it up nicely. You spelled "assessment" wrong, you f'n tool.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Par perfect. Accurate all. The whole program has been a mirage.    I like "assesment" better......

Robert


----------



## Ropey

Robert_Stephens said:


> Par perfect. Accurate all. The whole program has been a mirage.    I like "assesment" better......
> 
> Robert



Yes, but you like pretending you're someone other than yourself. Why not just come back as yourself. It's enough.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

How do I do that?  Suggestions more than welcome. Never intended to come here as someone else. I am, and have been over the ages, just plain 'ol Robert.  Please suggest. BTW-- any and all of you are welcome down here in Las Cruces for salsa and barbecue. A remote Jeep ride is also on the menu as well.

Thanks in advance,

Robert


----------



## Ropey

robert_stephens said:


> how do i do that?  Suggestions more than welcome. Never intended to come here as someone else. I am, and have been over the ages, just plain 'ol robert.  Please suggest. Btw-- any and all of you are welcome down here in las cruces for salsa and barbecue. A remote jeep ride is also on the menu as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> robert



cypm


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Ropey said:


> robert_stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do i do that?  Suggestions more than welcome. Never intended to come here as someone else. I am, and have been over the ages, just plain 'ol robert.  Please suggest. Btw-- any and all of you are welcome down here in las cruces for salsa and barbecue. A remote jeep ride is also on the menu as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cypm
Click to expand...


Thank you for the message Ropey.  Answered same. Not sure what you are asking me to do, but have always been Robert Stephens, all my life and here online as well, since the beginning, in 1988. So, not clear what you are asking me to do. At the main NASA site I am there with one my many paintings have done for the agency as well. My name included.

Any suggestion? Also, here is my phone number here in Las Cruces at the apartment if that is helpful as well to further verify.  My finance lady or my agent will answer if I do not. Commander, or Audrey.

*XXXXXXXXXXX - Do not give out personal contact information on the open board.  Thank you.  Newby*
Be well.

Robert


----------



## Liability

Robert_Stephens said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robert_stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do i do that?  Suggestions more than welcome. Never intended to come here as someone else. I am, and have been over the ages, just plain 'ol robert.  Please suggest. Btw-- any and all of you are welcome down here in las cruces for salsa and barbecue. A remote jeep ride is also on the menu as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cypm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for the message Ropey.  Answered same. Not sure what you are asking me to do, but have always been Robert Stephens, all my life and here online as well, since the beginning, in 1988. So, not clear what you are asking me to do. At the main NASA site I am there with one my many paintings have done for the agency as well. My name included.
> 
> Any suggestion? Also, here is my phone number here in Las Cruces at the apartment if that is helpful as well to further verify.  My finance lady or my agent will answer if I do not. Commander, or Audrey.
> 
> *** *** ****-Home
> 
> Be well.
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


I think it might be a TOS violation to post such personal information.

But even if it's not, it's a stupid thing to do on the interwebz, RAMS.

My home phone number is ********.


----------



## Outback

I seriously suggest you remove your personal details Robert.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Liability said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> cypm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the message Ropey.  Answered same. Not sure what you are asking me to do, but have always been Robert Stephens, all my life and here online as well, since the beginning, in 1988. So, not clear what you are asking me to do. At the main NASA site I am there with one my many paintings have done for the agency as well. My name included.
> 
> Any suggestion? Also, here is my phone number here in Las Cruces at the apartment if that is helpful as well to further verify.  My finance lady or my agent will answer if I do not. Commander, or Audrey.
> 
> *** *** ****-Home
> 
> Be well.
> 
> Robert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it might be a TOS violation to post such personal information.
> 
> But even if it's not, it's a stupid thing to do on the interwebz, RAMS.
> 
> My home phone number is ********.
Click to expand...


Not sure why, been doing it for 20 years now since the beginning way back when.  No errors thusly to report.

Thank you for the "advice" however.

Robert


----------



## Liability

Robert_Stephens said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the message Ropey.  Answered same. Not sure what you are asking me to do, but have always been Robert Stephens, all my life and here online as well, since the beginning, in 1988. So, not clear what you are asking me to do. At the main NASA site I am there with one my many paintings have done for the agency as well. My name included.
> 
> Any suggestion? Also, here is my phone number here in Las Cruces at the apartment if that is helpful as well to further verify.  My finance lady or my agent will answer if I do not. Commander, or Audrey.
> 
> *** *** ****-Home
> 
> Be well.
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it might be a TOS violation to post such personal information.
> 
> But even if it's not, it's a stupid thing to do on the interwebz, RAMS.
> 
> My home phone number is ********.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure why, been doing it for 20 years now since the beginning way back when.  No errors thusly to report.
> 
> Thank you for the "advice" however.
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...



Leave it.  Remove it.  Your choice.  Not mine.  

But I was right about the TOS:  





> Privacy:
> Please do not reveal any personal contact information about yourself or others such as full name, address, phone number and even email. This is a public place and anyone is able to view your messages. Posting the personal information of other posters, regardless of how you've obtained it, is considered threatening behavior and you will likely find yourself with an involuntary vacation from this site if you repeatedly engage in such actions.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Liability said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it might be a TOS violation to post such personal information.
> 
> But even if it's not, it's a stupid thing to do on the interwebz, RAMS.
> 
> My home phone number is ********.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why, been doing it for 20 years now since the beginning way back when.  No errors thusly to report.
> 
> Thank you for the "advice" however.
> 
> Robert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it.  Remove it.  Your choice.  Not mine.
> 
> But I was right about the TOS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Privacy:
> Please do not reveal any personal contact information about yourself or others such as full name, address, phone number and even email. This is a public place and anyone is able to view your messages. Posting the personal information of other posters, regardless of how you've obtained it, is considered threatening behavior and you will likely find yourself with an involuntary vacation from this site if you repeatedly engage in such actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes, you were correct.  Never saw that so will go back now and figure out how to edit it down. Thank you for sending me that so I could see it. 

Robert


----------



## BS.Detector

Robert_Stephens said:


> Any suggestion? Also, here is my phone number here in Las Cruces at the apartment if that is helpful as well to further verify.  My finance lady or my agent will answer if I do not. Commander, or Audrey.



So the Commander is "my agent" and the "lovely Audrey" is your "finance lady"?
Ahhh finance lady... I get it. She has the funds to support you while you fuck around with your jeep. Nice gig.

Tell me - if I call someone as NASA, will they know or give a shit who you are? After all these years, you still have not proven anything other than the painting given to them through their artist-outreach program, that is mentioned somewhere on their website.

The "NASA Visual Exploration, Pan Global - USA" plastered both on your jeep and your sig - other than a means to spin off more bullshit tales, is it significant other than some cobbled together cool sounding words?


----------



## Robert_Stephens

There is so reason whatsoever to answer your response. Just another woo woo, wow. Oh well.  A mirror can help you.

Robert


----------



## BS.Detector

Robert_Stephens said:


> There is so reason whatsoever to answer your response. Just another woo woo, wow. Oh well.  A mirror can help you.
> 
> Robert



From The Oregonian, Aug. 21, 2008:
_"Audrey Mitcheltree, for example, spent 18 years restoring the 1909 F.J. Miller House with her husband, Dale, a nationally licensed architect who died several years ago while working on the project. The couple planned to run a bed and breakfast and still have a year left on the license for whoever buys the home. Mitcheltree has put it on the market for *$1.4 million*."_

Umm.... yeah, I think I see the scenario now.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

BS.Detector said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is so reason whatsoever to answer your response. Just another woo woo, wow. Oh well.  A mirror can help you.
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From The Oregonian, Aug. 21, 2008:
> _"Audrey Mitcheltree, for example, spent 18 years restoring the 1909 F.J. Miller House with her husband, Dale, a nationally licensed architect who died several years ago while working on the project. The couple planned to run a bed and breakfast and still have a year left on the license for whoever buys the home. Mitcheltree has put it on the market for *$1.4 million*."_
> 
> Umm.... yeah, I think I see the scenario now.[/QUOTE
> 
> Audrey:  My husband died from a fall from our garage on the house in OR, 5 years ago. I re-met Robert in March 2009 on FB through fellow HS classmates.  I'm sure you have utter clarity, as so many here on the site have....
> 
> Audrey
Click to expand...


----------



## BS.Detector

Robert_Stephens said:


> BS.Detector said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is so reason whatsoever to answer your response. Just another woo woo, wow. Oh well.  A mirror can help you.
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From The Oregonian, Aug. 21, 2008:
> _"Audrey Mitcheltree, for example, spent 18 years restoring the 1909 F.J. Miller House with her husband, Dale, a nationally licensed architect who died several years ago while working on the project. The couple planned to run a bed and breakfast and still have a year left on the license for whoever buys the home. Mitcheltree has put it on the market for *$1.4 million*."_
> 
> Umm.... yeah, I think I see the scenario now.[/QUOTE
> 
> Audrey:  My husband died from a fall from our garage on the house in OR, 5 years ago. I re-met Robert in March 2009 on FB through fellow HS classmates.  I'm sure you have utter clarity, as so many here on the site have....
> Audrey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I have no doubts about timelines. My point is, RAMS has a history of glomming off people. Lots of time to fuck around with the jeep, with that kind of moolah in the bank. Ah well, guess I'm just jealous...
Click to expand...


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Audrey:  My husband died from a fall from our garage on the house in OR, 5 years ago. I re-met Robert in March 2009 on FB through fellow HS classmates.  I'm sure you have utter clarity, as so many here on the site have....
Audrey[/QUOTE]

Oh I have no doubts about timelines. My point is, RAMS has a history of glomming off people. Lots of time to fuck around with the jeep, with that kind of moolah in the bank. Ah well, guess I'm just jealous...[/QUOTE]

Not a bad or far off response. Mostly true. It helped to not have house payments and debt here in the US and having a 30 year old Jeep (VEX) helped as well. Re-meeting Audrey was amazing thanks to FB as she was the one that carried the flame all these years with all the photos and artifacts, gifts, letters, art work, cards, etc and that has been a wonderful ride back down memory lane for us both.

Again, thank you for your kind response as well. 

Robert


----------



## syrenn

Hey 77cj5!


so whats so interesting about THIS thread???


----------



## Amelia

syrenn said:


> Hey 77cj5!
> 
> 
> so whats so interesting about THIS thread???




You mean you don't know "classic" when you see it, Sy?


----------

